# Minecraft



## Constiello (May 1, 2013)

Anyone else here play/addicted?

If you don't know what Minecraft is, click below

[video=youtube;m_yqOoUMHPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_yqOoUMHPg[/video]


----------



## mewk69 (May 9, 2013)

I reckon I've sunk about 2-300 hours into Minecraft. Started just before it went into Alpha. I'm probably on about my 20th world, and thinking about going back and starting from scratch all over again. I can't think of another game that has the addiction level of Minecraft, not for me anyhows. I still remember my first night, blocked into the side of a hill, occasionally knocking out a block of soil to see if I was safe.

Love it!


----------



## UncleReemis (May 12, 2013)

*Downloads Minecraft"
*Get's pumped and builds a house and a bunch of redstone shit*
*Stops playing for 5 months*
...
...
*Downloads Minecraft"
*Get's pumped and builds a house and a bunch of redstone shit*
*Stops playing for 5 months*
...
...
*Downloads Minecraft"
*Get's pumped and builds a house and a bunch of redstone shit*
*Stops playing for 5 months*
...
...


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2013)

I've been playing on hardcore this week, I haven't played in several months and they really added a lot of new features.


----------



## Clever Fox (May 29, 2013)

Ahh.. I'm not addicted but I've been playing it more recently. My world got deleted though! so it sucksss


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

am i the only person who doesnt find minecraft any fun?


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> am i the only person who doesnt find minecraft any fun?


I'm sure there are others out there that don't like it either. I like a lot of games that are considered kusoge, some people just don't like certain games.


----------



## NightOwlBono (May 31, 2013)

I never got into minecraft,but I just started playing block fortress on the iPad it's pretty sweet.

its minecraft and a tower-defense mixed together


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jun 14, 2013)

Holy balls I love it


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 23, 2013)

My buddy started building a castle . Nobody has seen him or heard from him in 2 months


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> am i the only person who doesnt find minecraft any fun?


I call it minecrap......


----------



## Pardovych (Apr 19, 2022)

I've been playing Minecraft for over seven years!


----------



## Pardovych (Apr 21, 2022)

Pardovych said:


> I've been playing Minecraft for over seven years!


I can say that at times I thought that I was addicted to this game, I could sit and play for hours, I could not eat not drink, and I even forgot to go to the shower! But now I try to play in moderation, no more than three hours a day. My friend recently sent me one interesting minecraft skyblock servers and I again began to spend too much time on the network, it seems to me that this is not very good. I hope I manage to pass one difficulty level and I will play less time


----------



## 0potato0 (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Astral22 (Apr 24, 2022)

Pardovych said:


> I can say that at times I thought that I was addicted to this game, I could sit and play for hours, I could not eat not drink, and I even forgot to go to the shower! But now I try to play in moderation, no more than three hours a day. My friend recently sent me one interesting minecraft skyblock servers and I again began to spend too much time on the network, it seems to me that this is not very good. I hope I manage to pass one difficulty level and I will play less time


My friend, enjoy it while you can as much as you want. Unless you have other things to do and gaming is stopping you from finishing your obligations. Otherwise just play and enjoy if it makes you happy. You're not wasting time if you're having fun. Whether it's games, movies, TV shows, youtube, social media or reading books.. It doesn't matter, it's all the same type of activity when it comes to your body and eyes. At least you're not spending hours on facebook and instagram looking at other people's dinners, like many other people do. Or reading random stupid articles about some unknown amateur female tennis player marrying an unknown rich businessman on some tropical island. Or watching Prince Henry's wedding ceremony lol.. Or taking a quiz: ''Tell us your fast food preference, and we'll tell you your age!''

Just have fun, enjoy and play! Take some breaks in between and stretch, take care of your health as well. And don't burn out, keep it fun and don't get tired of the game.
I used to play Minecraft as well, i've put many hours into it. I hated it at first, i thought the game was too childish and i felt too old to play it. I just wanted to shoot some guns in Call of Duty and stuff.. But my friend forced me to try Miencraft, i smoked a joint and started building a house, then i fell in love with the game. It's extremely relaxing and therapeutic, even trippy at moments. And i made awesome memories with friends from all over the world, i had some of the best laughs during that period.

Then i also started taking breaks because i played for too long, and that kinda ruined the fun for me. Eventually as we grew older, friends stopped playing it, so did i. And everytime we made a deal to play it again, something came up to prevent it. Either someone was busy, or one of us stopped playing MC altogether, or we had problems with the server, or hackers griefing etc.
And now it's been hard to find a good normal survival server, and finding new players to play with is difficult. I miss the friends i played with, they were my age and we had our own thing going. Now when i join a server there's a bunch of underage kids and i feel like a creeper and a weirdo. Especially if someone invites me to Discord, heeeelll naaaah...

Point of my story is cherish your moments and play as much as you like while you can, have fun with your friends because one day you'll remember these memories and wish you played more!


----------

